
A strange Twitter glitch is censoring the left - save_ferris
https://www.salon.com/2019/09/19/a-strange-twitter-glitch-is-censoring-the-left-and-no-one-knows-if-its-a-bug-or-a-feature/
======
sagebird
This article makes no effort to see if the bug is also replicated on tweets by
non-left or non political. There is scant evidence to support the idea that
this is more than a bug. If a hard to fix bug is going to occur, of course you
can expect that it might appear on tweets with many replies. Is there
something more I am missing?

------
pnako
Maybe a coder at Twitter inverted a sign somewhere.

------
mugwort13
The fact that censoring the left is shocking, but censoring the right is
heroic tells us everything we need to know about the world in 2019. It is also
exactly why people vote for Trump, Johnson, Bolsonaro, etc., etc...

